# Moving heating oil from one tank to another



## drewmo (Jul 11, 2013)

Could some explain why moving heating oil from one tank to another is not advised? I have a full tank of #2 heating oil that I no longer need, but my fuel company says they don't encourage moving oil from one tank to another. I don't understand how oil delivered to my tank is now considered waste oil.


----------



## Bret Chase (Jul 11, 2013)

they don't want to be bothered and want to absolve themselves of any possible liability


----------



## Bret Chase (Jul 11, 2013)

there is really no reason not to empty the tank if you don't want fuel in it.... it's #2.. that chances of blowing your house up is damned near zero.... unless you're trying really, really hard to achieve that end.

either gravity feed it to the other tank... or use a pump rated for diesel...


----------



## drewmo (Jul 11, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> there is really no reason not to empty the tank if you don't want fuel in it.... it's #2.. that chances of blowing your house up is damned near zero.... unless you're trying really, really hard to achieve that end.
> 
> either gravity feed it to the other tank... or use a pump rated for diesel...


 

Just not using heating oil anymore and I'd love to get the oil and tank out of the way. What's the harm in moving the oil to someone else's tank?


----------



## Bret Chase (Jul 11, 2013)

there is no harm....


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 11, 2013)

The only thing I can think of is the possibility of one being contaminated the chance of passing it on to the next tank.
Have seen a few instances in my work where diesel fuel in truck tanks/ fuel systems became contaminated with microbes, fungus, and/or bacteria.
I never heard of this until I experienced it with a few insurance claims I handled.
It is a real bioch to get rid of too. On a truck, the entire fuel system has to be replaced.
Not saying this is an issue you suffer, but the only thing I can think of as to why your oil company recommends against transferring from one tank to another.


----------



## billb3 (Jul 11, 2013)

probably spill liability and once it is in a home tank who knows what has happened to it.

Any company that filters and/or cleans contaminants from diesel could probably transfer it for you as they would be set up for it


----------



## woodgeek (Jul 12, 2013)

In my case, the company that removed my oil boiler and tank happily took my oil too (in my case <50 gals). Call local outfits that do tank removal, and ask them what they will credit you for the oil. Could have the oil and tank gone for $0 net or a profit after a couple phone calls.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a friend that heats his house with heating oil he recovers from tanks. He uses a drill pump and makes sure he keeps an eye on his filters. There is sludge that builds up on the bottom of the tank, so he just leaves the bottom 5 or 10 gallons in the tank. If there is a concern with biological growth most marine suppliers sell a biocide for fuel as it happens frequently with boats.


----------



## Ehouse (Jul 12, 2013)

I've emptied tanks to salvage the oil, no problem, but do everything you can to prevent spillage, (this includes not allowing someone else to do it for you).  If you have spillage and someone drops a dime on you,  you'll be in deep do do with DEC.  I use a hand powered barrel pump for best control.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Oil spills can be very bad things - nothing to do with blowing something up.

Fear of contamination could also be an issue with them.

I'd get a barrell pump or hand powered diesel pump (borrow one from a friend or neighbour?), and get some word of mouth out to friends & neighbours that you're selling heating oil by the 5 gallon jug for reasonable price - they just need to bring their own jug(s) & you'll fill them up. Shouldn't take too long to get rid of it and be money in.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 13, 2013)

maple1 said:


> Oil spills can be very bad things - nothing to do with blowing something up.
> 
> Fear of contamination could also be an issue with them.
> 
> I'd get a barrell pump or hand powered diesel pump (borrow one from a friend or neighbour?), and get some word of mouth out to friends & neighbours that you're selling heating oil by the 5 gallon jug for reasonable price - they just need to bring their own jug(s) & you'll fill them up. Shouldn't take too long to get rid of it and be money in.


 
I like the idea of off-loading to your neighbors.  Depending on how high your tank sits (some are on short platforms) you might even be able to gravity fill 'em.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 13, 2013)

That's exactly what I did (the pump), when I pulled out my oil boiler last fall. Except I just carted it down the hill and across the driveway to my parents oil tank. I only had about 3 jugs worth of oil in mine though.

I just unscrewed the guage & pulled it out to stick the pump in. I also had to stick a short piece of plastic pipe on the end of the pump standpipe so it would reach the bottom of the tank. All in all it was a piece of cake & didn't spill a drop.


----------

